# Best performer of your favorite Beethoven piano sonata?



## leroy

I've been listening to Beethoven's piano sonata's, and would like to know everyone's favorite(s) by performer i.e who do you want to listen to most playing whatever your favorite of the Sonata's is? My current Favorite is Beveridge Webster playing no. 29 op. 106, which I found in the "Best Hammerklavier" thread. The other recent find that I'm really enjoying is Ivan Moravec playing no. 14 op. 27, his balance of the melody and the bass really emphasizes the "dirge" quality of the first movement and his 3rd movement dynamics are exceptional. Also the recent Daniil Trifonov carnegie hall performance of no. 32 op. 111 was excellent and is still available to watch on "medici tv"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

My favorite performer for my favorite LvB piano sonata/s is *Maurizio Pollini* - No. 29 "Hammerklavier" and No. 32

His performances really opened my ears to LvB's late piano sonatas. Unparalleled technical precision and plenty of expression.


----------



## Bulldog

For me it's also the Hammerklavier from Pollini.


----------



## leroy

I'll check out Pollini's 29 and 32, I already enjoy his rendition of 28


----------



## hpowders

Any of the 32 sonatas. Annie Fischer is supreme in all of them.


----------



## leroy

I would concur Fischer is amazing with Beethoven sonata's, but you have to choose which one you like best  for me her rendition of no. 25 op 79 is exceptional.


----------



## Guest

leroy said:


> I've been listening to Beethoven's piano sonata's, and would like to know everyone's favorite(s) by performer i.e who do you want to listen to most playing whatever your favorite of the Sonata's is? [...]


Dear Leroy, you obviously have not yet understood the "dynamics" of the TC forum. You need to *set up a poll* with a limited number of choices that skew the result in your favour, with a few "token" or "rogue" entries to keep the marginals at bay. You must also include Lang Lang at all costs, failing which the poll is automatically invalidated. 
Good luck.


----------



## leroy

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Leroy, you obviously have not yet understood the "dynamics" of the TC forum. You need to *set up a poll* with a limited number of choices that skew the result in your favour, with a few "token" or "rogue" entries to keep the marginals at bay. You must also include Lang Lang at all costs, failing which the poll is automatically invalidated.
> Good luck.


hehe, well hopefully what I lack in verisimilitude I make up for in enthusiasm!! Though I could amend my previous statement to include ANY exceptional performance of a sonata whether its your favorite or not. In that vein I would include Gilels Playing no 30 op 109


----------



## Cosmos

Rudolf Serkin's 32 is outstanding, IMO. The way he plays the second movement is better than others I've heard. Then again, I may be biased, because his was the first version of that piece that I ever heard, so I judge all others against it, but STILL


----------



## Guest

Wilhelm Kempff's Waldstein.


----------



## Mandryka

My favourite sonata is op 2/1 and my favourite performance is Hans Richter Haaser.


----------



## csacks

To me, Emil Gilels playing the Appasionata


----------



## joen_cph

I´ll list four.

Warning, eccentricities & irregularities ahead.

23, Appassionata with Gilels on Brilliant Classics, live 1961 



29, Hammerklavier, Yudina 



30, Gould, studio recording 



32, Gould studio recording 



, 




As a side remark, I´m also a fan of Webster´s Hammerklavier.


----------



## Ukko

I have already _*Spoken*_.


----------



## Skilmarilion

Barenboim seems to get overlooked in this context, quite often. May he should, maybe he shouldn't, but I side with the latter.


----------



## DavidA

There are so many great performances! Wouldn't like to give a favourite.


----------



## DavidA

But of the Hammerklavier there are truly wonderful performances from Serkin, Kempff, Pollini, Solomon and Richter! Incredible what riches are put on to silver disc!


----------



## Vaneyes

Today, it's Gulda playing Pathetique.


----------



## leroy

Skilmarilion said:


> Barenboim seems to get overlooked in this context, quite often. May he should, maybe he shouldn't, but I side with the latter.


gotta give me a sonata # or opus Skilmarilion


----------



## leroy

DavidA said:


> There are so many great performances! Wouldn't like to give a favourite.


 Alrighty DavidA you get a challenge then, give me your favorite performer of no 6 op10, and remember Countess Anne Margarete von Browne is counting on you!


----------



## trazom

I'm not sure if it's my favorite of Beethoven's piano sonatas--it's one of them--but this performance always stuck with me. Clara Haskil captures the witty vivaciousness, playfulness, and the emotional undercurrent of sonata #18 just perfectly:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=E6zmR5BytWA#t=938


----------



## Albert7

May check out the HJ Lim cycle just for its own novelty's sake. Not expecting much.

Much more excited about the Pollini box set coming out next February for sure!


----------



## Albert7

It's too bad that neither Argerich or Grimaud have the sonata cycle planned in their output .


----------



## leroy

albertfallickwang said:


> It's too bad that neither Argerich or Grimaud have the sonata cycle planned in their output .


yea, but at least you can try and dig up few lesser known performers that are worth listening too. Clara Haskil does do a wonderful job with #18 and Hans Richter Haaser is excellent with the first sonata, certainly the best I've listened too. Yudina's Hammerklavier is another one worth listening too, her take on it feels a little lighter but is right up there with the best.


----------



## PeterF

I have 3 box sets of complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas, and a number of recordings by other pianists of some of the piano sonatas.
Most recently I particularly liked No.23, Op.57 "Appassionata" played by Rudolf Buchbinder.
The box set by Buchbinder is a recent acquisition and I have been listening to it from the beginning during the past month.


----------



## JACE

PeterF said:


> I have 3 box sets of complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas, and a number of recordings by other pianists of some of the piano sonatas.
> Most recently I particularly liked No.23, Op.57 "Appassionata" played by *Rudolf Buchbinder*.
> The box set by Buchbinder is a recent acquisition and I have been listening to it from the beginning during the past month.


I love Buchbinder's Beethoven.  I have his first complete LvB sonata cycle, released on Teldec.

Buchbinder's Piano Sonata No. 15 "Pastorale" is one of my favorites. Even though it doesn't get talked about much, the sonata is a gem. Buchbinder makes it shine!

Solomon's "Hammerklavier" is another favorite performance that immediately comes to mind.

And I'd want to throw Serkin's "Pathetique" in the mix too.


----------



## realdealblues

Tough to do...
It changes a lot. Today, off the top of my head I would say...

#1 - Op. 2/1: Perahia (Sony), Richter (EMI), Schiff (ECM)
#2 - Op. 2/2: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
#3 - Op. 2/3: Perahia (Sony), Rubinstein (RCA), Schiff (ECM)
#4 - Op. 7: Hungerford (Vanguard), Kempff (DG)
#5 - Op. 10/1: Gould (Sony)
#6 - Op. 10/2: Gould (Sony)
#7 - Op. 10/3: Kovacevich (EMI), Horowitz (RCA)
#8 - Op. 13: Serkin (RCA)
#9 - Op. 14/1: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
#10 - Op. 14/2: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
#11 - Op. 22: Richter (Philips), Kempff (DG)
#12 - Op. 26: Richter (RCA), Richter (Philips)
#13 - Op. 27/1: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
#14 - Op. 27/2: Gilels (DG) Serkin (RCA)
#15 - Op. 28: Perahia (Sony)
#16 - Op. 31/1: Kempff (DG), Kovacevich (EMI)
#17 - Op. 31/2: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
#18 - Op. 31/3: Kempff (DG)
#19 - Op. 49/1: Brendell II (Philips), Kempff (DG)
#20 - Op. 49/2: Brendell II (Philips), Kempff (DG)
#21 - Op. 53: Hungerford (Vanguard)
#22 - Op. 54: Kempff (DG)
#23 - Op. 57: Serkin (Sony), Richter (RCA)
#24 - Op. 78: Gould (Sony)
#25 - Op. 79: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
#26 - Op. 81a: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
#27 - Op. 90: Richter (Olympia), Moravec (Supraphon)
#28 - Op. 101: Gilels (DG), Kempff (DG)
#29 - Op. 106: Arrau (Philips), Serkin (RCA)
#30 - Op. 109: Arrau (Philips), Gilels (DG)
#31 - Op. 110: Arrau (Philips), Gilels (DG)
#32 - Op. 111: Brendel II (Philips), Serkin (RCA)


----------



## JACE

realdealblues said:


> Tough to do...
> It changes a lot. Today, off the top of my head I would say...
> 
> #1 - Op. 2/1: Perahia (Sony), Richter (EMI), Schiff (ECM)
> #2 - Op. 2/2: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
> #3 - Op. 2/3: Perahia (Sony), Rubinstein (RCA), Schiff (ECM)
> #4 - Op. 7: Hungerford (Vanguard), Kempff (DG)
> #5 - Op. 10/1: Gould (Sony)
> #6 - Op. 10/2: Gould (Sony)
> #7 - Op. 10/3: Kovacevich (EMI), Horowitz (RCA)
> #8 - Op. 13: Serkin (RCA)
> #9 - Op. 14/1: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
> #10 - Op. 14/2: Perahia (Sony), Kempff (DG)
> #11 - Op. 22: Richter (Philips), Kempff (DG)
> #12 - Op. 26: Richter (RCA), Richter (Philips)
> #13 - Op. 27/1: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
> #14 - Op. 27/2: Gilels (DG) Serkin (RCA)
> #15 - Op. 28: Perahia (Sony)
> #16 - Op. 31/1: Kempff (DG), Kovacevich (EMI)
> #17 - Op. 31/2: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
> #18 - Op. 31/3: Kempff (DG)
> #19 - Op. 49/1: Brendell II (Philips), Kempff (DG)
> #20 - Op. 49/2: Brendell II (Philips), Kempff (DG)
> #21 - Op. 53: Hungerford (Vanguard)
> #22 - Op. 54: Kempff (DG)
> #23 - Op. 57: Serkin (Sony), Richter (RCA)
> #24 - Op. 78: Gould (Sony)
> #25 - Op. 79: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
> #26 - Op. 81a: Schiff (ECM), Gilels (DG)
> #27 - Op. 90: Richter (Olympia), Moravec (Supraphon)
> #28 - Op. 101: Gilels (DG), Kempff (DG)
> #29 - Op. 106: Arrau (Philips), Serkin (RCA)
> #30 - Op. 109: Arrau (Philips), Gilels (DG)
> #31 - Op. 110: Arrau (Philips), Gilels (DG)
> #32 - Op. 111: Brendel II (Philips), Serkin (RCA)


To compile a complete list like this off the top of your head... Wow. You know these works well! Impressive.


----------



## realdealblues

JACE said:


> To compile a complete list like this off the top of your head... Wow. You know these works well! Impressive.


Thanks...lol. Like I've said before my listening is dominated by about 20 composers. Kind of like the 65 Beethoven Symphony Cycles I had, I had like 20-30 complete Beethoven Piano Sonata Cycles and I did the same thing. I listen to each and every one of them. I carefully compare and listen again and again until I decide which ones I like the best and then those are the ones I keep. I've done the same thing with Mozart's Piano Concertos & Sonatas. Same with Brahms, Mahler, Tchaikovsky, etc. I spend most of my time comparing recordings from the works I like best. I've begun expanding more these days because I pretty much know what I like when it comes to my favorite compositions by my favorite composers.


----------



## Albert7

leroy said:


> yea, but at least you can try and dig up few lesser known performers that are worth listening too. Clara Haskil does do a wonderful job with #18 and Hans Richter Haaser is excellent with the first sonata, certainly the best I've listened too. Yudina's Hammerklavier is another one worth listening too, her take on it feels a little lighter but is right up there with the best.


Gonna check out Haskil for sure!


----------



## hpowders

leroy said:


> I would concur Fischer is amazing with Beethoven sonata's, but you have to choose which one you like best  for me her rendition of no. 25 op 79 is exceptional.


No problem. The Hammerklavier.


----------



## Ukko

I persist, _against my wishes_, in annoyance at the "Fischer" ambiguity. I admire Annie's focus, even her earnestness, but Edwin played most of them 'better'.


----------



## Mandryka

Ukko said:


> Edwin played most of them 'better'.


Don't agree with this, least of all for op 111, op 28 and 10/3


----------



## joen_cph

Same here ... .


----------



## pianississimo

I'd like to cast a heartfelt vote for John Lill.
He celebrated his 70th birthday in 2014 with a huge tour of recitals and orchestral concerts, showcasing his astonishing range.
He's completed several full cycles of Beethoven sonatas and concertos on tour over the years and played the full set in Manchester, UK this year - along with a large number of other concerts with different programmes.
I'm beginning to collect his recordings of the sonatas and it's hard to pick a favourite out if them.
I love the Waldstein sonata and his recording of this probably my favourite. 
Never too fast and never too romantic, his articulation is crisp and the colours are subtle and effortless. His music shimmers rather than flashes and it draws you in - especially live.

I only managed to get to one of his sold-out Bridgewater Hall recitals. 
http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...news/john-lills-beethoven-season-ends-7209925
The opus 111 was the one which had me in tears. I haven't got a recording of him playing that one yet but I'm on the lookout for it. There's a quiet dignity about him and when he starts playing it's like the world opening up. 
Very highly recommended.


----------



## leroy

Ukko said:


> I persist, _against my wishes_, in annoyance at the "Fischer" ambiguity. I admire Annie's focus, even her earnestness, but Edwin played most of them 'better'.


Can you give us one or two that you feel he plays better? I haven't listened to any of them yet.


----------



## Ukko

leroy said:


> Can you give us one or two that you feel he plays better? I haven't listened to any of them yet.


Any of them. But you may have noticed that my tastes are in question. I respond better to his interpretations; Annie's imagination seems to stay Earthbound. Hell, usually even earthbound.


----------



## Mandryka

I thought I'd listen again to Edwin Fischer's two recordings of op 10/3, one from 1954 and one from 1948. I wonder what happened in those 6 years between the two recordings to cause such a marked difference, or maybe part of it is just the difference between live and studio, but I doubt that's the whole story. I much prefer the 1948.

One very good thing about the EF earlier recording is the piano, beautiful balanced piano sound.


----------



## joen_cph

I´ll give Fischer another listen too, it´s been a long time, but there were some good things in a double LP from Fonit Cetra as far as I recall, with sonatas 7 (op.10/3, 1948), 15 (1954), 21 (1954) & 32 (1954).


----------



## Mandryka

10/3 is the subject of what is, for me, one of the most important Beethoven recordings I know - by Paul Jacobs. Very few recordings of Beethoven capture the same spirit of playfulness and momentum that Jacobs finds in the first movement.


----------



## Mandryka

joen_cph said:


> I´ll give Fischer another listen too, it´s been a long time, but there were some good things in a double LP from Fonit Cetra as far as I recall, with sonatas 7 (op.10/3, 1948), 15 (1954), 21 (1954) & 32 (1954).


The big one that's missing is the 1938 op 110, probably my favourite Beethoven sonata by him


----------



## Albert7

heard Uchida's recording of the Hammerklavier with my dad last night. So lyrical!


----------



## leroy

pianississimo said:


> I'd like to cast a heartfelt vote for John Lill.
> I love the Waldstein sonata and his recording of this probably my favourite.
> Never too fast and never too romantic, his articulation is crisp and the colours are subtle and effortless. His music shimmers rather than flashes and it draws you in - especially live.I


I'll have to give this one a listen


----------



## leroy

Mandryka said:


> The big one that's missing is the 1938 op 110, probably my favourite Beethoven sonata by him


That performance is very nice indeed


----------



## joen_cph

Mandryka said:


> I thought I'd listen again to Edwin Fischer's two recordings of op 10/3, one from 1954 and one from 1948. I wonder what happened in those 6 years between the two recordings to cause such a marked difference, or maybe part of it is just the difference between live and studio, but I doubt that's the whole story. I much prefer the 1948.
> 
> One very good thing about the EF earlier recording is the piano, beautiful balanced piano sound.


I have now heard the Fischer set with sonatas 7 (op.10/3, 1948), 15 (1954), 21 (1954) & 32 (1954), and I agree, the op.10/3 1948 is indeed engaging and worth exploring. As for the other sonata recordings, I can´t say that they really appeal to me. But Fischer has his fans. Lots of errors though, especially in op.111.


----------



## Mandryka

One I'd completely forgotten about until this little discussion prompted me to look over my EF collection was the Waldstein. I normally have a lot of problems with this sonata, especially the first movement - repetitive, fast and furious. Well the EF one I have (1954) is far far from heroic and dynamic, and its lyrical qualities really appeal to me. People who like Arrau and Cziffra and Pletnev and Lupu in this sonata will appreciate Edwin Fischer- he may well be the best of the bunch. 

Re op 111, yes EF is good - but it's a real high point for AF too.


----------



## leroy

Mandryka said:


> One I'd completely forgotten about until this little discussion prompted me to look over my EF collection was the Waldstein. I normally have a lot of problems with this sonata, especially the first movement - repetitive, fast and furious. Well the EF one I have (1954) is far far from heroic and dynamic, and its lyrical qualities really appeal to me. People who like Arrau and Cziffra and Pletnev and Lupu in this sonata will appreciate Edwin Fischer- he may well be the best of the bunch.


I'll have to find EF's Waldstein, its one of the sonata's that I have trouble with too.



Mandryka said:


> Re op 111, yes EF is good - but it's a real high point for AF too.


I concur, though I do get Ukko's point, Annie can be rather brash but I still enjoy her playing.


----------



## Mandryka

Well Edwin Fischer's Waldstein is on youtube. Another very special one - completely different - is Josef Hoffman's.


----------

